# Mark of Chaos



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mark of Chaos Rp

Storyline:
This is a new chaos chapter. They have only 50 chaos space marines right now. Yet they do have cultist and heretical guardsmen. They only have one battle barge. Thus the forces of chaos will have to turn a large amount of this world to there side. I’m actually looking for a war master to lead this force. Thus I will allow the war master to choose the chapter name and some of there tactics. They do use Dark Eldar and Ork Mercenaries. So if you want to be the war master just make a post. The War master can be a Daemon prince.


The Imperium planet has not only a large guardsmen force but also an Adepta Sororitas base. To make matters even worse this is also a space marine recruitment planet to. Thus there will be a large defense. Yet all these numbers and factors will also work to Chaos Advantage. Most of the Adepta Soroitas veterans were novices during the Armageddon war. The Space Marine chapter was just recently created and has just recruited several new marines. The Imperial Guard Regiment gets most of it recruits from prisons. If these factors can be corrupted then the planet will surely fall.


Players will start off with one character. This Character can either be part of chaos force (including the Dark Elder and Ork Mercenaries) or the Imperium. Players who do choose the Imperium will eventually join chaos.


Character Sheet:
Name:
Age:
Appearance:
Position/Race: (Chaos space Marine, Space Marine, Sister of Battle, Guards men and etc)/(Raptor, Devastators, Celestains, Storm Troopers and etc)
God: (Which god do you worship, Imperium players leave this blank until they join chaos).
Armour:
Weapons:
Other Equipment:
History/Bio:
Other Information:


If you guys think I should add anything or change something please make a comment. This rp will start off with stealth and converting. Eventually it will lead up to huge battles. So it will have a bit of everything. I'm also looking for some gms to help run this rp with me. So if your interested then post here. This is my first rp that I have made here.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Name: Hrex Tzarls
Age: 594
Appearance: slightly smaller than most Marines. He wears armour that is blue and purple and gold round the edges with the colours constantly mixing and merging in an attempt to mimic the Great Schemer.
Position/Race: Chaos Space Marine / Sorcerer
God: Tzeentch
Armour: Power Armour
Weapons: A great staff made of platinum with a shimmering crystal orb placed on the end.
Other Equipment: Bolt of Change, Doombolt etc.
History/Bio: Tzarls became a follower of Tzeentch early on in his life and quickly started to learn the ways of the Sorcerer. Despite never being anywhere near the physical strength of his fellow marines he was often far more intelligent. He was among the group who brought the seed of Chaos to the planet. Despite being very popular he declined the attempt to try and take control of the operation for himself, preferring the position of strategist and adviser.
Other Information: As he is much weaker and less skilled than other marines in hand to hand he chooses to surround himself with a gaggle of Cultists in battles so as to help exaggerate his strength and so he has plenty of bodies to drain the energies out of in the case of a particularly difficult spell.

Woot first time using a character in the stance of my new army. What fun. . .


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

solitaire said:


> Name: Hrex Tzarls
> Age: 594
> Appearance: slightly smaller than most Marines. He wears armour that is blue and purple and gold round the edges with the colours constantly mixing and merging in an attempt to mimic the Great Schemer.
> Position/Race: Chaos Space Marine / Sorcerer
> ...


Accepted, welcome aboard.


----------



## crack3rjack3d (Mar 11, 2008)

*Chief Librarian Carl von Krowley*

Name: Chief Librarian Carl von Krowley
Age: 183
Appearance: A space marine of average physique, von Krowley's major physical characteristics stem from his massive disfigurement at the hands of a slaneshi cultist, having irreperably damaged his skull, along with some of his chest and right arm- he rarely removes his helmet and holds his slaughtered friends chaplains helmet and his library as his last valid reasons to continue to serve the emperor and the seemingly terminally diseased race of man.
Position/Race: Chief Librarian/ Space Marine Chapter _________
God: __________
Armour: Tactica Dreadnought Armour
Weapons: Recovered Exitus Sniper Rifle, Force Hammer, nades, combat knife
Other Equipment: Psychic Hood, Storm Shield
History/Bio: As the first generation of active marines for the _________ Chapter, Carl was found to be an exceptional psyker, and so was entered into the Librarium to fullfill his capabilities to the emperor. As time progressed his involvement in sensitive missions repeatedly almost proved his undoing, leading a mission to recover the patriarch of a leading navigator house led to the deaths of 8 of the 10 marines under his command, Carl only survived against the Tau onslaught by using a recovered Exitus Sniper rifle found on the body of a slain vindicare assasin and murdering his way to the space port. After being taken prisoner by a slaneshi cultist and tortured for the experiance his friend Chaplain Friedrich Dietzher freed him and died in the process, leaving his helmet the only way for the mauled Carl to survive once more to the extraction point. His faith in man is deeply shaken but he carries out his duties in the hopes that his death will soon set him free.

Hope this will suffice, I'm eagerly looking forward to this!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

crack3rjack3d said:


> Name: Chief Librarian Carl von Krowley
> Age: 183
> Appearance: A space marine of average physique, von Krowley's major physical characteristics stem from his massive disfigurement at the hands of a slaneshi cultist, having irreperably damaged his skull, along with some of his chest and right arm- he rarely removes his helmet and holds his slaughtered friends chaplains helmet and his library as his last valid reasons to continue to serve the emperor and the seemingly terminally diseased race of man.
> Position/Race: Chief Librarian/ Space Marine Chapter _________
> ...


Accepted welcome aboard.
You basically have terminator armour right? Cause every time I see Tactica Dreadnought Armour I always think about Dreadnoughts.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Name: Lucifer Satane
Age: 10,345
Race/Position: Raptor Captain of the Night Lords Legion
Appearance: his armor is painted a little darker than that of his brothers and he seems to have a thing for hanging skulls from his waist. His two shoulderpads are carved to form a laughing daemon skull as is his helm. His face is surprisingly beautiful but his ice cold eyes speak of untold acts of fear and horror that he has committed. 
Armor: Raptor Armor, imbued and blessed by his primarch, the effect of this is his ability to seemingly just disappear. Seeing as how raptor armor is very sleek and form fitting he cannot take much sustained fire from heavy weapons.
Weapons: His armor has power claws built into the feet and hands which he uses to devastating effect, he also carries two small bolt pistols.
History/Bio: Satane has been a Captain with his legion since before the heresy and was one of the first marines brought from his homeworld of Nostramo. He had an unbelievable sense of justice but also loved the fear that he brought to others. Over the millenia that he has roamed across the galaxy the horrors and attrocities he has committed are second only to his primarch. Because he is seemingly invincible because of his experience and abilities his arrogance amongst other chaos marines is phenominal, but it is well earned. His tactical knowledge is also one that is often compared to that of the Iron Warriors when he is amongst his allies but his real joy is to inflict terror and pain on his enemies. 



hope this works!


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Character Sheet:
Name: Reinal Kthar 
Age: 315
Appearance: Taller than average, with vaguely hawk-like features; his armor is sky blue and unadorned, so as to preserve his own aerodynamics 
Position/Race: Raptor Aspiring Champion
God: Chaos Undivided
Armour: Assault Power Armor
Weapons: Power Sword, Plasma Pistol
Other Equipment: Frag Grenades, Krak Grenades, Meltabombs
History/Bio: From youth, Kthar had been obsessed with speed and movement. Even as a boy, he was the fastest runner anyone had ever seen. When his was picked up by the ______ Legion, this trend continued and he quickly found his way into a Raptor squad. In his relationship with the Powers, Kthar seeks to emulate Abbadon and gain favor with all the gods. In battle he is often found leading his Raptors in a flank attack scattering his enemies and breaking their morale with a perfectly timed, lightning fast stroke.

When the Warmaster is chosen, I'll input the Legion Name


----------



## crack3rjack3d (Mar 11, 2008)

Indeed, Carl is equiped with terminator armour. Sorry for the confusion, speaking of which I have seen examples of chaplain dreadnoughts, so why are there no rules for librarian dreadnoughts? Thinking for no reason...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Name: Lucifer Satane
> Age: 10,345
> Race/Position: Raptor Captain of the Night Lords Legion
> Appearance: his armor is painted a little darker than that of his brothers and he seems to have a thing for hanging skulls from his waist. His two shoulderpads are carved to form a laughing daemon skull as is his helm. His face is surprisingly beautiful but his ice cold eyes speak of untold acts of fear and horror that he has committed.
> ...


Accepted although you do realize this is a new legion?



Iconian said:


> Character Sheet:
> Name: Reinal Kthar
> Age: 315
> Appearance: Taller than average, with vaguely hawk-like features; his armor is sky blue and unadorned, so as to preserve his own aerodynamics
> ...


Accepted, welcome aboard.

@everyone you guys do realize you can apply for war master if you want. Just make a post or send me a pm if you want to be the war master.
Edit: Remember you can also choose to start off as the Imperium and eventually fall to chaos.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Character Sheet:
Name: Warmaster Rethalor
Age: 891
Appearance: Taller than other marines with long black hair and and dark brown eyes. His armour is black with green trims.
Position/Race: Chaos space marine warmaster.
God: Undivided
Armour: Tactical Dreadnought Armour (aka terminator armour)
Weapons: Power sword and Storm bolter.
Other Equipment: Frag Grenades, Krak Grenades, Meltabombs 
History/Bio: Rethalor was very long and strong alredy as a kid, he was recruited by the Iron Thunder chapter. He climbed the ranks fast until he reached the rank of Terminator Captain of the first company. When the chapter master was killed by a chaos lord, Rethalor betrayed his chapter and began following chaos. Now he is leading a small chaos warband of 50 marines and some cultists and heretical guardsmen. He hopes that by taking this planet more chaos marines will join him.

I hope this is enough.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Flerden said:


> Character Sheet:
> Name: Rethalor
> Age: 891
> Appearance: Taller than other marines with long black hair and and dark brown eyes. His armour is black with green trims.
> ...


Accepted. If no one else applies for warmaster in 24 hours then the position is yours.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i understand it is a new chapter which is why Lucifer has taken interest. as of now my intention was for him to act as a sort of advisor for whoever may be the warmaster, he kind of has his own agenda though. so in a way he is a part of it but not really, hope that helps.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> i understand it is a new chapter which is why Lucifer has taken interest. as of now my intention was for him to act as a sort of advisor for whoever may be the warmaster, he kind of has his own agenda though. so in a way he is a part of it but not really, hope that helps.


Alright, thanks for clearing that up.
@everyone else. Anyone want to be co-mods/gms?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks very interesting Necrosis; can't wait to see how this RP of yours plays out.


----------



## crack3rjack3d (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm willing to co-gm the parts that do not include my pc, pm me if possible. I'd love to "Grease the wheels" so to speak...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Flerden said:


> Character Sheet:
> Name: Rethalor
> Age: 891
> Appearance: Taller than other marines with long black hair and and dark brown eyes. His armour is black with green trims.
> ...


It's been 24 hours so you are the warmaster. If you want you can change your profile to match it.



crack3rjack3d said:


> I'm willing to co-gm the parts that do not include my pc, pm me if possible. I'd love to "Grease the wheels" so to speak...


Alright you can be co-gm if you want.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

*Character Sheet*
Name: Da Git.
Age: Uuuuhhh...
Appearance: Big, fat, ugly. And green.
Position/Race: Ork Flash Git Freebooter.
Armour: Some Space Armour shoulder thingies he painted yellow, and a face plate.
Weapons: "Da Snazzygun", a slugga, and a choppa 
Other Equipment: Some foul fungus cigars, some small metal chests filled with teef, and a large yellow coat with bullets sewn randomly on.
History/Bio: After wandering around for a bit, he found work with this new Chapter. The only notible thing he's done is kill a loyalist Space Marine and nick his shoulder thingies.
Other Information: Uuuuhhhh...
There, hope thats OK.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Discy said:


> *Character Sheet*
> Name: Da Git.
> Age: Uuuuhhh...
> Appearance: Big, fat, ugly. And green.
> ...


If this was any other race besides the Orkz then I wouldn't have accepted this but since it's an Ork and we all know Ork I will gladly accept you.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

What should our chaos space marines chapter be named?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Flerden said:


> What should our chaos space marines chapter be named?


That's up to the Warmaster. Or we could always use the generator!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I used the CSM legion name generator and i liked these names: Hounds of Shadow and Syncretic Shades


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Flerden said:


> I used the CSM legion name generator and i liked these names: Hounds of Shadow and Syncretic Shades


I like them to. Yet I seem to like Syncretic shades better!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Syncretic shades it is then. But when do we start this roleplay?


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd like to join too  Maybe as Flerdens bodyguard? 

Name: Mordeth Kriss.
Race: Dark Eldar
Appearance: Brown-blond hair, handsome, evil-looking face with surprisingly blue eyes, the eyecolor tende to become purple when he is exited. Also has the runes of Khaine and Khorne on his brows.
Is tall but nimble. Uses a black armour with a blood-red helmet, and a red cloak with arcane symbols that seems to elude the mind.
His body his covered in much the same runes.
Weapons: Shuriken pistol, 2 red power swords, 2 red daggers and 5 plasma grenades.
Armour: functions much as a marine-armour, only smaller in size.
Has a small teleporter on his back. Smaller for increased flexibility in combat, but also teleports a much shorter distance, 10-15 meters at most.
Background: An eldar noble as powerhungry as the rest of his race, he proved more ruthless than common even amongst Dark Eldars, and after killing one of his enemies, who proved to have powerful allies, he found himself an outcast. Searching for a way to gain power, he stumbled across this backwater legion, and decided to join, in hope of regaining his forlorn glory, and claim revenge on all he felt had slighted him in his past.
Gods: Khaine and Khorne.
Age: Meagre 717.

Is a master with the blades, ergo excels at close combat and dogfights, and in throwing knives/daggers. Fair shot with the shuriken too, but more like a normal trooper than an elite.

Hope this works xD


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Name: Asdrubael Zek

Age: 10,326

Appearance: Dark blue-colored MkIV power armor, covered in gold filgree and icons. Impurity seals are affixed to his shoulders and back, and a fat book hangs on a chain against his side. Zek never removes his helmet, despite being singularly unaffected by the Rubric of Ahriman. His armor is impregnated with psychic energy and sometimes crackles with blue lightning.

Position/Race: Sorceror Lord/ Thousand Sons Chaos Marines

God: Tzeentch

Armour: Mark IV powered armor, plus sorcerous augments.

Weapons: Demon weapon _Azaulathis_, Mark VII bolter (defaced Imperial-issue), Plasma Pistol.

Other Equipment: Tome of Tzeentch, sorcery.

History/Bio: Zek was named in the original Conclave of Sorcerors, a debate held by the Thousand Sons before the end of the Crusade, deciding who among them was to be named as the greatest sorcerers of the era. He was beat out by many others, coming in second to last, better only then Forzac Kurge, who later killed himself attempting to cast a perverted version of the Rubric to give himself immortality. Zek left the Sons after Prospero burned, fleeing to Magis XVI to study sorcery. He returned to the hosts of Chaos after the First War for Armageddon, and attaches himself to newer warbands, giving them the benefit of his experience and abilities. 

Other Information: Zek is an accomplished sorceror, second now only to the High Conclave of the Thousand Sons. Ahriman holds the man in contempt, as Zek is quick to anger and dislikes being lied to; a trait unbecoming of a Thousand Son. He is also extremely proud of his accomplishments, even straying into the point of arrogance.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mordeth said:


> I'd like to join too  Maybe as Flerdens bodyguard?
> 
> Name: Mordeth Kriss.
> Race: Dark Eldar
> ...





Dirge Eterna said:


> Name: Asdrubael Zek
> 
> Age: 10,326
> 
> ...


Both of you are accepted. Welcome aboard.

Wow more people then I though. Now I just need to get my co-gm to send me reply about my pm and then the rp can get started.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Oops. Edited some parts in my char xD key-parts.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mordeth said:


> Oops. Edited some parts in my char xD key-parts.


Well it's still fine. Your still accepted. Ok if the rp will start tomorrow and I will post my character. Since no one went with an Imperium character looks like I will have to make one.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I think we have another Imperial. The Librarian? 

Cool, looking forward to it.
-Dirge


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Here my character.

Name: Sophie Ribizan.
Age: 29
Appearance: 










Position/Race: Sister of Battle Seraphim Superior.
God: 
Armour: Power Amour
Weapons: Power sword and Plasma pistol
Other Equipment: Frag, Krak grenades and Metla bombs.
History/Bio: Sophie like all sisters was an orphan and raised on Ophelia VII where she joined the sister hood. She spent many years in the schola learning the ways of war and about the Emperor. She then became a novice and was sent to Armageddon sector. It was here where doubt first entered her mind. When the Sisters of Battle lost against the Orks in trying to defend Hive Tempestora, Sophie questioned her faith in the Empire like many other novices. She was then reassigned to a frozen waste world were she was also promoted to a full sister. There, Tech Priests were working on several new technology developments. The frozen waste world was attack by the Eldar this time. The Sisters of Battle and the Tech Priest tried to fight off the Eldar and fought bravely; killing a vast amount of enemies, but soon they were overrun and forced to retreat. The Eldar entered the facility and then for some odd reason they retreated. Everything in the lab had been destroyed. Sophie once again questioned her faith in the Emperor. Sophie was then sent to fight several battles where she was promoted to a Seraphim and eventually a Seraphim Superior.


----------

